# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  نحن مجتمع غير !!

## الوردة الاردنية

نحن مجتمع غير !!


امعنت النظر مراراً وتكراراً في مقولة نحن مجتمع غير


وتذكرت بعض المصطلحات التي حفظناها عن ظهر قلب لدرجة اننا كمن كذب وصدق الكذبه ومن ذلك


اننا مجتمع غير لاحظوا الكلمه مجتمع غير !!


تسال تقول كيف غير ؟ 


ياتيك الجواب اننا مجتمع مترابط !!


اجابه غريبه العيد صار عندنا عباره عن رسالة جوال 


والجار صار كائن يجب الابتعاد عنه مائة متر 


والخادمه صارت تعرف عن الاطفال اكثر من امهم


حتى الاخوان عند البعض صارت لقائاتهم اقل 


من زملاء العمل بكثير !!!


حتى البيت الواحد جالسين مع بعض كالمستأجرين


الولد برا البيت مع اخوياه والبنت صاكه الباب على نفسها 


والاكل عند اللاب توب 


الام يا سوق او تلفون والاب في العمل وبعدها نومه 


وبعدها استراحه 


وان صادف وجلسوا في الصاله فالسبب هو المسلسل التركي





السؤال الكبير هل احنا فعلا كما ندعي اننا مجتمع مترابط ؟




هل نقف مع بعضنا في الاحزان ام اصبحت الوحده هي


مصير الاكثريه ؟




هل الانانيه اصبحت سمه غالبه وحب الذات طغى على الجميع الا من رحم الله ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

الصفه برأيي ما بتغلب على المجتمع صعب نحكي مجتمع مترابط لكن فينا نحكي اسرة مترابطة 
الموضوع شخصي اكتر من ماهو عام 
لهلا في ترابط اسري قوي جداً ممكن نعممه على مجتمعنا ببعض مواقف و ممكن نخصصه بالمواقف الاخرى 
لكن برأيي لسا مجتمعنا غير و مميز عن غيره 
لو بتجي نزوات لكن الطبيعة والفطرة الكونية والبشرية والدينية والعادات والتقاليد بتردنا

----------

